# Splitshot Container?



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Getting antsy and organizing my gear. What do you guys use to carry your splitshots? I've always used the cheap red Water Gremlin containers, but it's not my favorite.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

RStock521 said:


> Getting antsy and organizing my gear. What do you guys use to carry your splitshots? I've always used the cheap red Water Gremlin containers, but it's not my favorite.


I use a empty altoids container


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

35 MM film canister.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Old prescription bottle.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Do you guys keep the different sizes in multiple containers?


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Get a double sided micro box it will hold hooks spilts beads in different sizes


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I use several of those little plastic tubes that crappie jigs come in. I take alittle piece of velcro and stick it on my vest and my fishing bag. The split shots are easy to acess and very convenient. 

I'll post a picture after work.

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fishing-Lure-Spoon-Hook-Crank-Bait-Tackle-Box-10-Compartments-Storage-Case-Blue/331949244152?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
$1.39 Smaller than a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Little plastic tubes with velcro. Easy/convenient. I keep ice jigs-splitshots-swivels-and sometimes wax worms when I'm out wading.

Don.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Split shot is heavy to carry. I just take a few of each and keep em in my vest zipper


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I use old prescription bottles and mark them with the size of split shot in each bottle.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the Raven 7 part split shot dispensers, small , compact, and covers most needs


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I pop a handful between my cheek and gum. Slide the size I need to my front teeth, bring up the line and cinch 'em down....the lead stays warm and soft that way...


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a friend that uses one of those days of the week pill containers. Different sizes in each day's container. I just steal split shot from him....


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

1MoreKast said:


> I pop a handful between my cheek and gum. Slide the size I need to my front teeth, bring up the line and cinch 'em down....the lead stays warm and soft that way...


Seriously.... do you use lead shot, that can be good for you


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

419hayden said:


> Seriously.... do you use lead shot, that can be good for you


Oh ya, along with the maggots and wax worms so they don't freeze in the winter 

...nah buddy, just messin' around. 

I carry along the Raven dispenser along with some larger size shot like the water gremlin 5s and 7s...you can soak them in Drano to remove the shine and color them black (I wouldn't recommend putting that in your mouth either).


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

419hayden said:


> Seriously.... do you use lead shot, that can be good for you


could be a potential buyer for my spare bridge


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> I pop a handful between my cheek and gum. Slide the size I need to my front teeth, bring up the line and cinch 'em down....the lead stays warm and soft that way...


 lol probably healthier for you then skoal.


----------

